# Church Attendance



## Ronnie T (Oct 4, 2010)

Why do some Christians attend church every time the doors are open?
They never miss a Bible class.  They're always there morning, night, Wed nights, revivals, always.

Yet some Christians come to Sunday morning worship time only.  Always there for worship time, but not for anything else, ever.  Why?

And some attend once or twice each month.  They are faithfully there, once or twice a month.

What's the difference???
They all claim to love the Lord and support the local church as much as the other.
What's the difference?

How about you?


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 4, 2010)

Personal preference.

As long as they don't forsake the fellowship of believers, don't have a problems with their preference.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re:*

The church is not always the best place for believers to be at every possible moment. 

1) What if Jesus spent every moment in the synagogue?
2) What if you spend all your time with the 99, would the 1 ever hear the gospel?
3) Who of your hunting friends would never know Jesus if you did not share some quality time with them?
4) If you are always at church, did you nuture your family to the fullest?

I like this question.  It makes me think.

For the record I go to church on Sunday evenings and Wednesdays virtually every week.  I cannot separate myself from the strength and accountability that comes from fellowship and studying God's word together.  But the way I see it, Jesus was out and about busy making disciples and that's what we should also fully do!

There's a wonderful balance coupled with God's will in our lives that Christians should find and that balance will be different for each one of us.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree, I try to go to church on Sunday mornings and Wed night mens meeting as well. I really enjoy going to church and it seems to give me peace and recharge me if you will.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 4, 2010)

I go Sunday Morning & Most Sunday Evenings, I also go to Wednesday night Prayer meeting's.
I also attend a Bible study with some friends in Tampa (30 Miles).

As to why I go all the time is I am still a fairly new Christian and still need to be fed on a regular basis. 

I will admit, I would miss regular Church before I would miss our Friday night study...


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Sometimes it is due to work schedule.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 4, 2010)

formula1 said:


> The church is not always the best place for believers to be at every possible moment.
> 
> 1) What if Jesus spent every moment in the synagogue?
> 2) What if you spend all your time with the 99, would the 1 ever hear the gospel?
> ...



So let me see if I have it now.  There is a balance that every person must make 
between God's will in their lives and the things in life that might interfere with
 a one hour worship time?  And every person has to make that decision based 
on what God would rather them be doing at that particular time?


----------



## formula1 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re:*



Ronnie T said:


> There is a balance that every person must make between God's will in their lives and the things in life that might interfere with a one hour worship time?
> 
> And every person has to make that decision based
> on what God would rather them be doing at that particular time?



Q1 - Wrong. You contrasted folks who go to church all the time, with folks who go once a week, with folks who go once a month or even less, and your implication is that there is a difference in commitment to God.  All I am saying is you can go too much and neglect either your family or the need to reach and be Jesus to folks in the world. On this case you should know I'm not talking about just a 1 hour commitment.

It's obvious you can go too little, thereby completely stifling you relationship with Jesus and your fellow bretheren, so we won't discuss that one.

But how much church is enough? Is God's grace measured out to you by how much you go to church? That's conditional grace and not in scripture.

But God's will is simple to me, in that  "He who will be the greatest in the Kingdom shall be servant of all".  I know I'm not there, but I strive to find what God wants for me which will best enhance my life and relationship with Him. That the approach I believe God honors.

Q2 Wrong. Each person must strive to follow God's will and purpose in their lives each day, to submit their will to the will of God for that day.  That is what relationship is all about.

Now I don't normally see you twist my words in such a manner, but I respect your viewpoint very much. I also realize my comments may have not gone deep enough and for that I do apologize. I thank you for challenging me to be more clear.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 4, 2010)

formula1 said:


> Q1 - Wrong. You contrasted folks who go to church all the time, with folks who go once a week, with folks who go once a month or even less, and your implication is that there is a difference in commitment to God.  All I am saying is you can go too much and neglect either your family or the need to reach and be Jesus to folks in the world. On this case you should know I'm not talking about just a 1 hour commitment.
> 
> It's obvious you can go too little, thereby completely stifling you relationship with Jesus and your fellow bretheren, so we won't discuss that one.
> 
> ...



I got to admit, I had a little smile on my face as I typed my last comment.
And I admit that I did kinda twist your words a little bit.
And I acknowledge that you certainly seem to me to be 
a person who is dedicated to the Lord.
Here, I'll take my whipping:  

At my home church there are men who turn their lives over
to the hunting club between November and Feb.  Might see 
them occasionally.
There are other men who hunt every Saturday and Sunday.  
But at 10:30, on Sunday morning, they show up for worship.  
Their reasoning is that they cannot come 8 months and then 
suddenly turn it off for hunting season.
They need the fellowship, the group praising, the learning
about who's sick and who's better.

Sometimes I'm amazed at their desire to be among believers.
They are the exception I think.

My great concern is for "Christians" who find church to be
such a drudgery.  They don't 'go' to church..... they 'have'
to go to church.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re:*

I was once part of the group you mention who would sell their relationship with God for the fall chase of the whitetail.  I loved hunting so much, it was all I would truly seek. What I found out is during that period, hunting became a drudgery as much as church did.  I realized that putting hunting ahead of nurturing my relationship with the Lord gave me no fulfillment in either.

Now, I have relinquished my will to God's and I have committed to Him first, then family, then my fall hunting schedule.  I still hunt, but my relationship with the Lord, family and my fellow believers is much better.  And they are more fulfilling. My relationship with the Lord is blessed and my time with Him is more complete and satisfying. Also, I spend less time in the woods now, but I find God blesses my hunting more and I'm generally more successful.  I also get good quality time to spend with my son in both environments and that is special. And I even give up some of my hunting days (even in the rut) for family events.

In addition, hunting camp becomes an outlet that I can relate to some unbelievers (and believers too) and be a witness to them.  I have to make deliberate efforts to build friendships in the world in hopes of influencing them for the Lord, largely because I work for a ministry and just don't get out there much.

BTW, can't go whipping on you, your commitment to Jesus is too important to this board.  Please keep speaking what God puts in your heart. I for one will be glad you did!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 4, 2010)

Go and get some straw for them bricks????


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm not at Church every time the doors are open.I'm ashamed of it,but it is true.I go as frequently as I can most of the time,but let the cares of the world,and just pure laziness get in the way.I liked F1's post.I try to live like I'm in Church 7 days a week."Where ever two or more of you are gathered in my name."There is no excuse,and I do not make any,THE LORD knows my heart.I cherish the fellowship with the Brethren.I have some things going on,but I have to strive to be nurtured more as my Brother Swamp pointed out.I've been a Christian for almost 21 years and the thirst for THE WORD is still growing.This is as honest as I can be.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 4, 2010)

formula1 said:


> I was once part of the group you mention who would sell their relationship with God for the fall chase of the whitetail.  I loved hunting so much, it was all I would truly seek. What I found out is during that period, hunting became a drudgery as much as church did.  I realized that putting hunting ahead of nurturing my relationship with the Lord gave me no fulfillment in either.
> 
> Now, I have relinquished my will to God's and I have committed to Him first, then family, then my fall hunting schedule.  I still hunt, but my relationship with the Lord, family and my fellow believers is much better.  And they are more fulfilling. My relationship with the Lord is blessed and my time with Him is more complete and satisfying. Also, I spend less time in the woods now, but I find God blesses my hunting more and I'm generally more successful.  I also get good quality time to spend with my son in both environments and that is special. And I even give up some of my hunting days (even in the rut) for family events.
> 
> ...



As a young adult my fishing got me in trouble with the little wife on a few occasions.  I'd leave for fishing right after morning worship, telling her I'd be back by church tonight.  Well, it wasn't unusual for me to get home about the time church was ending.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay, back on track now.

Is there something about church that makes it easier to skip it???

Seriously, do church assemblies seem fake?
Is it the "same ol stuff over and over again?
Is it not fullfilling like it seems it should be.

Or is it where your friends are at?
Where you can touch other people who believe in Jesus?
Where you get share God's strength with others?
Join in prayer with dozens of other people?

I'd really like to know.  Is there a problem with worship services?


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2010)

I will say that my families attendance can be spotty at times were we dont make it for three weeks straight, then we will not miss a single trip wether it be sunday or wenesday. i have a job were I am straight up unreliable to everyone. I chose this career before I started a family, and sometimes wonder if I want to keep it but the field it is in I dont have much of an option and it pays very well. Actually there have been several times I have been out in the hallway right before a sermon started talking with a customer i will usually stay till after the sermon to go to work though. I also have two little children that get sick easy and when they are sick we do not go, we dont want to be blamed ny everyone for getting their kids sick. I think we have only missed maybe two sundays in the last three years were we just did'nt feel like going. It seems like the devil is always finding excuses for us. I really hate it here lately since I just started a mens sunday school that I have been trying to attend for about two years now, and REALY like it, but my father in law has been in the ICU at piedmont in atlant for almost a month now and we cannot take kids so we are dedicating alot of time to that right now. I am not trying to get long winded here, but it kinda gets to me when people at church make a kinda rude type comment about not seeing us last week. Oh and the only time I have missed church for a hobby IE: hunting,fishing, has been on somekind of special trip were I am either gone or only have a couple days to participate.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 4, 2010)

mattech said:


> I will say that my families attendance can be spotty at times were we dont make it for three weeks straight, then we will not miss a single trip wether it be sunday or wenesday. i have a job were I am straight up unreliable to everyone. I chose this career before I started a family, and sometimes wonder if I want to keep it but the field it is in I dont have much of an option and it pays very well. Actually there have been several times I have been out in the hallway right before a sermon started talking with a customer i will usually stay till after the sermon to go to work though. I also have two little children that get sick easy and when they are sick we do not go, we dont want to be blamed ny everyone for getting their kids sick. I think we have only missed maybe two sundays in the last three years were we just did'nt feel like going. It seems like the devil is always finding excuses for us. I really hate it here lately since I just started a mens sunday school that I have been trying to attend for about two years now, and REALY like it, but my father in law has been in the ICU at piedmont in atlant for almost a month now and we cannot take kids so we are dedicating alot of time to that right now. I am not trying to get long winded here, but it kinda gets to me when people at church make a kinda rude type comment about not seeing us last week. Oh and the only time I have missed church for a hobby IE: hunting,fishing, has been on somekind of special trip were I am either gone or only have a couple days to participate.



You're right.
Just because a person isn't there doesn't mean they hate church or are at home with a hangover.


----------



## emtguy (Oct 4, 2010)

i cant think of two reasons for missing church, a death out of town(and i'd visit a church then) or being in the hospital...why would a christian not go to church when the doors open?
You can share and preach to the un-Godly or your hunting buddies the other 6 days of the week...
I was raised that when sundays came around you go to church.

I dont wana hear its impossible to not miss a sunday, theres a church in every town somewhere...

I just passed up a full paid trip to south america to hunt birds b/c they would not be back in time for church AND THAT WAS HARD TO DO but i did it, did it make me a better christian than someone else? NO but it did show that my priorities are in line...i can hunt on sat. or buy my own trip and be back on sat.

I have missed ZERO sundays in the same church for 36 years, my dads missed 1 in 40 something years b/c the doc would'nt release him until mon.
It dont make us super christians or nothing but at the judgement day thats one less thing i have to answer for i guess...

i have the same "life problems/conflicts" as everyone else, i just know where my priorities lie.

Once heard the preacher say " a mans "God" is who or what he sacrifices himself for." That was a "amen" statement.

Heres a question i always wondered, why is it when a kid/kids are sick the entire family has to stay home? If it was a workday the entire family would not stay home.
Why are people always late for church but get to work on-time?
Why cant vacations be scheduled to return on sat. instead of sun?

The people who say " i go to church wherever im at, i seek the lord my own way" are the ones who i seem to see going to church as a chore...they get there late and run out fast...its the truth rather you agree or not....

Does going to church mean youre a christian? NO
Does being a christian mean you'll be at church? YES


----------



## gtparts (Oct 5, 2010)

Some Christians are so wrapped up in what others may or may not be doing and so legalistic,... finding, defining, and refining the "rules for living" and being critical of others, that they have no hope of pleasing God.


----------



## Israel (Oct 5, 2010)

1gr8bldr said:


> Go and get some straw for them bricks????


What a relief.


----------



## thedeacon (Oct 5, 2010)

Its a shame that some people think that spending 4 hours a week with Christian brothers and sisters is too much time to devote to worshipping God.

I wonder how many here that are making excuses for not attending the worship services of the Church, spend more time than that in useless recreation. God knows where your heart is, you can't fool him, please don't try.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 5, 2010)

sometimes people miss church for good reasons and sometimes they are just too lazy...i believe when you truely do get saved you have a desire to want to be closer to god and spend as much time as you can in church...i believe sometimes the reason people dont show up is because they really didnt get saved and are holding on to somthing when they were a kid and it wasnt god putting them under conviction it is just they were scared so they really didnt get saved and have no want to come.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 5, 2010)

This thread isn't suppose to be about some being at assemblies because everyone else might expect you to be there.

The question is.......
Why do some Christians want to be there as often as possible and
 others don't place much of any kind of committment to a local
 congregation?


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 5, 2010)

emtguy said:


> i cant think of two reasons for missing church, a death out of town(and i'd visit a church then) or being in the hospital...why would a christian not go to church when the doors open?
> You can share and preach to the un-Godly or your hunting buddies the other 6 days of the week...
> I was raised that when sundays came around you go to church.
> 
> ...



Umm...I take it you didn't read the legalism thread or maybe I missed the 11th Commandment that said that I only get 2 excused absences from church

On a side note..most of our vacations are Saturday to Saturday, so...we do get back for church the following Sunday 

So...what consists of church?  How many times did Christ & the Disciples go to church?



thedeacon said:


> Its a shame that some people think that spending 4 hours a week with Christian brothers and sisters is too much time to devote to worshipping God.
> 
> I wonder how many here that are making excuses for not attending the worship services of the Church, spend more time than that in useless recreation. God knows where your heart is, you can't fool him, please don't try.



Why do you box yourself into saying 4 hours a week?  Why do you box yourself into saying the only place you spend with believers is at church?



It is responses like these that cause some to keep away from ever entering the door of a church.  Like the Saducees and the Pharisees...white-washed tombs.


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 5, 2010)

To try and answer your question Ronnie, I do think some believers just don't see it as necessary as others. 

As to why this is I am not sure. I do think that sometimes churches fill their schedules too packed and expect too much "attendance" and not enough "participation."

What I mean by this is, I often wonder as a pastor, "Why do I spend more time training than I do mobilizing?" 

If we sent people out more than we brought them in, would they be "more involved." 

I am not sure I came close to answering this question as I am typing this answer with a 3 yr old saying, "daddy what are you doing?"  multiple times , while in my lap, with my lap top


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 5, 2010)

jmharris23 said:


> To try and answer your question Ronnie, I do think some believers just don't see it as necessary as others.
> 
> As to why this is I am not sure. I do think that sometimes churches fill their schedules too packed and expect too much "attendance" and not enough "participation."
> 
> ...



I think your first sentence probably answers the question for most people.
Most local churches gives a Christian 4 hours a week to become more educated and strengthened in God's word.
Two group Bible classes, and two prepared lectures.
Hopefully, these lectures or sermon if you will, will cover the broad of subject matter available and needed by each Christian.

But a lot of Christians chose to only hear one of those hours.  When they do, they are short-changing themselves of what is available from someone who has spent many hours preparing God's word for reception into the life of hearers.
It appears to me that there are too many Christians that just lose interest in God's word.

I'm hoping to get some incite from many Christians who frequent this forum.


----------



## gtparts (Oct 5, 2010)

Perhaps those that spend a lot of their time in private, personal study and prayer are not moved to guilt for not being in a particular building at a particular time, every time the doors are open. 

Small groups that meet at Starbucks or Chik-Fil-A for bible study on Saturday morning ARE the church. People who volunteer for disaster relief ARE the church, those who are re-roofing a home in  Charleston, S.C. with World Changers ARE the church. Those who work at soup kitchens and food pantries ARE the church. People who are active in prison ministry ARE the church. The folks that freely staff Pregnancy Resource Centers to provide care for expectant mothers and unborn children ARE the church.

Mary and her sister, Martha were very different people and Christ did not love one more than the other, but He recognized their unique talents, personalities, and giftedness. Martha needed to be doing what she was designed by her Creator to do. Mary needed to be doing what she was designed to do. Neither had justification for getting on the other. Martha showed a resentment for what she felt Mary should have been doing, but wasn't. Jesus' gentle rebuke was a little embarrassing for Martha. Martha needed to focus on the fact that her tasks were exactly that, her tasks. She should have been content, even joyful, for the opportunity to provide hospitality to Jesus and the disciples. Instead, she was focused on what others were doing or not doing. Somewhere in there, there is a lesson for us.

Bottom line: Doing church is more than parking your backside in a chair or pew several hours a week.


----------



## apoint (Oct 5, 2010)

Some people may truly love God but are just not that  social.
 Some may like being around other people, some may not.
 Just a thought.


----------



## Madman (Oct 5, 2010)

The "Church building" is where my family and I go for corporate worship, to be with others, to be edified, to edify, to learn, etc.

We do everything in our power to be there when the doors are open, however it is 45 mins. away so that makes it difficult on school nights etc.

We do belong to a Wed. night Bible study from that church where many of us meet near my home.

We need to understand that “every time the doors of the church are open” is just not possible for some and do what we can to help them in home groups and other gathering places.  

I believe a good add-on to your question would be, “What are we doing throughout the week to grow spiritually and in our relationship with God”?


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 5, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Perhaps those that spend a lot of their time in private, personal study and prayer are not moved to guilt for not being in a particular building at a particular time, every time the doors are open.
> 
> Small groups that meet at Starbucks or Chik-Fil-A for bible study on Saturday morning ARE the church. People who volunteer for disaster relief ARE the church, those who are re-roofing a home in  Charleston, S.C. with World Changers ARE the church. Those who work at soup kitchens and food pantries ARE the church. People who are active in prison ministry ARE the church. The folks that freely staff Pregnancy Resource Centers to provide care for expectant mothers and unborn children ARE the church.
> 
> ...



You're absolutely correct.
But right now we're discussing people who just 'choose' not to park their backside on a pew whether they're involved in anything else or not.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 5, 2010)

apoint said:


> Some people may truly love God but are just not that  social.
> Some may like being around other people, some may not.
> Just a thought.




Could be.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 5, 2010)

Madman said:


> The "Church building" is where my family and I go for corporate worship, to be with others, to be edified, to edify, to learn, etc.
> 
> We do everything in our power to be there when the doors are open, however it is 45 mins. away so that makes it difficult on school nights etc.
> 
> ...



All true.


----------



## Madman (Oct 5, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> You're absolutely correct.
> But right now we're discussing people who just 'choose' not to park their backside on a pew whether they're involved in anything else or not.



I learned many years ago,  "where daddy goes, the family goes", and sometimes motivating daddy is tough.

The family will go without dad but dad won't go without the family.  I truly believe we MUST emphasize what Jesus said, “The thief does not come except to steal, and to kill, and to destroy. I have come that they may have life, and that they may have it more abundantly.” John 10:10

If dad learns what life is he will be there because he wants his family to be there.


----------



## gtparts (Oct 5, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Perhaps those that spend a lot of their time in private, personal study and prayer are not moved to guilt for not being in a particular building at a particular time, every time the doors are open.
> 
> Small groups that meet at Starbucks or Chik-Fil-A for bible study on Saturday morning ARE the church. People who volunteer for disaster relief ARE the church, those who are re-roofing a home in  Charleston, S.C. with World Changers ARE the church. Those who work at soup kitchens and food pantries ARE the church. People who are active in prison ministry ARE the church. The folks that freely staff Pregnancy Resource Centers to provide care for expectant mothers and unborn children ARE the church.
> 
> ...





Ronnie T said:


> You're absolutely correct.
> But right now we're discussing people who just 'choose' not to park their backside on a pew whether they're involved in anything else or not.



It is my opinion that the first thing is to revitalize those "taking up space". They are already there. Get a prayer team praying. Expand the opportunities to pray, with home prayer meetings ( not Bible study, but 1 to 2 hours of prayer... more if needed). Preach the Word with authority! Cast a vision to pay off debt. To address a major need in the community. Train your people to serve the community. Ask a school principle what your people can do for the staff and kids. Get a list of elderly who need yard work. Put your folks in bright T-shirts and find ways of being visible in service to others. When your church becomes the feet and arms and heart of Christ, you won't be able to keep folks away. 
And those part-timers will either get with it or fade away. Either way, your people will be more joyful, more active, more intentional about sharing Jesus. But, the key is to be relevant to those you seek to witness to and they will listen and they will respond.


----------



## Crubear (Oct 5, 2010)

Maybe someone said it earlier, but not everyone sitting in a pew/chair at a church service is a believer.

They follow tradition, or are looking.

Then there are those who's gifts aren't exposed/utilized in the church, but are outside in other activities.

It isn't what we see, it's what God knows.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 5, 2010)

gtparts said:


> It is my opinion that the first thing is to revitalize those "taking up space". They are already there. Get a prayer team praying. Expand the opportunities to pray, with home prayer meetings ( not Bible study, but 1 to 2 hours of prayer... more if needed). Preach the Word with authority! Cast a vision to pay off debt. To address a major need in the community. Train your people to serve the community. Ask a school principle what your people can do for the staff and kids. Get a list of elderly who need yard work. Put your folks in bright T-shirts and find ways of being visible in service to others. When your church becomes the feet and arms and heart of Christ, you won't be able to keep folks away.
> And those part-timers will either get with it or fade away. Either way, your people will be more joyful, more active, more intentional about sharing Jesus. But, the key is to be relevant to those you seek to witness to and they will listen and they will respond.



AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Are you saying some aren't there because they've become bored to death with lazy church attitude?


----------



## gtparts (Oct 5, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Are you saying some aren't there because they've become bored to death with lazy church attitude?



Could be. Most folks want to be part of something that gives them purpose, makes them feel alive and needed.

When you feel more alive coming home from a movie or a soccer match or even shopping at Wally World than you do going home from church, you might have a case of the lukewarms. If you think attending more soccer matches, or long walks, or going to the movies more would be enjoyable, but you don't feel that way about being with your fellow church members, you might have a case of the lukewarms.

Yep, Ronnie, could be.


----------



## jason4445 (Oct 5, 2010)

I had a Uncle who never went to church although his wife and kids did.  In my older years I asked him why he did not go and he said - I go to church and they tell me I am a sinner.  I agree with that.  Then they tell me if I believe in Jesus I am going to heaven - I believe and I am going to heaven.  Now what else do they have to tell me?


----------



## THREEJAYS (Oct 5, 2010)

I have often wondered the same thing.To answer your question "I don't know".I do know that we are told not to forsake assembling.Heb 10-25 and all the more as we see the day approaching.I draw encouragement from the very faithful.I know very well that going to church doesn't save me.I also know I don't want to be an example of do as I say not as I do.I want my children to continue to grow and serve in the church body.Without the ones that you can count on ALL the time there wouldn't be a meeting place to go to.It takes too much happening each and every service for a part time member to make happen.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 5, 2010)

I know some Christians who won't schedule out-patient surgery on a Wednesday because they don't want to miss Bible study that night.
Eva Mae Thomas, God rest her soul, told me she'd never heard a sermon or Bible class that she didn't get something from.  She died at 86.

It isn't a question of "Do I have to be at Church services?"
The question is  "Why don't I want to be there?"

If a person wants to be there but can't, God will bless them in their absence.


----------



## emtguy (Oct 5, 2010)

All these excuses why some people just cant be at every service b/c of school nights or 50 miles away or " i am in church wherever im at" is just that, excuses.

If i took every member on my churchs member ship roll and told them i would pay each family 5 million dollars if they would not miss a service for 3 years i promise you they would be at every service, the excuses would vanish fast! A person does what they want to do and thats why missing church is OK. b/c they want to miss church...once again that "i" nature comes into play! Gota get rid of the "i" nature and get Gods nature.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 5, 2010)

I dont even know how to address this thought Ron, I am sure there are many reasons that are good reasons as to why folks dont go to church. I guess you are proly asking why do people who could go to church, but choose not to, and make an excuse not to go, when in reality they just dont want to go?

Hmmmmm. Well, why would someone who says they love to deer hunt, has all the cammo clothing, owns the newest bow, never go to the woods? Would you call him a deer hunter? Or if a person said they loved to fish, and they were a fisherman, who owned a boat, and the best rods, and all the tackle, but they never went on the lake or to a pond, would you call them a fisherman. Or, would you call someone a golfer who claimed he loved to golf, had the clubs, sighned up for the membership, but he never actualy got on the green to hit a ball?

I guess with christianity it has to do with ones sanctification, but as for me, I love the Lord, I have a bible, I read my bible, I witness, I pray, and every time the church doors are open, unless i have a good reason not to go, you can find me there. I figure heaven will be one realy long worship service, where i get to spend all eternity with the lord. If i dont like going to church now, i recon i wouldnt like going to heaven later??

But i also think you have to consider each case based on individual reasons.A person not going to church every chance he gets could be a sighn he is a false convert, or it could be a true believer who is having some unknown problem that has him defeated??? Or perhaps the one not going is the true believer, and his church has fallen into heracy, and he hasnt found another church? Many reasons, some good, some not.who knows but the lord?But I do think it is a example of the fruit a person bears, but with each one, you have to judge rightously, and just ask them individualy i would guess.

One thing I have ran accross witha few that hardly go to church, they said they just werent getting anything out of it? I think in that case a person needs to start going so that they can give in some way, insted of thinking it is about what they are supposed to get.I mean, I still havnt gotten over the fact that I have been saved, born again, and have the promise of eternial life with the jewel of heaven.......what more do you need, once you have that, i feel like i need to give back to somebody elese, even if i never get another thing.On second thought, even if God had not saved me, He is still worthy of my praise, He just is.And I read if we didnt praise Him, a rock would.Aint no way I am gonna let a sorry rock get my blessings or lay my crowns at the feet of Jesus. 

But then again, is it enough that i go to church each time the lights are on, is it enough that i read my bible daily, ect ect, even with what I do, is it acceptable???
No, cause our most rightous act is as a filthy rag, God would not love me any more or any less if i only went to church 1 time a year. Cause my rightousness is not based on what I do for Jesus, my rightousness is based on what Jesus has done for me at calvary. Even in all my church going, bible reading, praying, repenting ect ect, I still have not lived each moment loving God with all my heart, I have yet to love Him, serve Him, or worship Him as He should be.So with that I can only say, nothing in my hands I bring, simply to the cross I cling.

Oh well thats my rant. God bless and good night!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello Ronnie, you seem to be earnestly asking instead of judging so here is my take for your question. Lately after decades of attending every time the doors were opened, church has become something that I dread. I can remember when I judged people who attended on sunday morning but not sunday nights or mid week services. I think my new attitude comes from surveying what has gone on in the past. I ask myself, Have I learned anything here, I this actually fellowship," Hi, how are you, good". Has the church reached anybody, have we set anyone free, do I see any spiritual gifts here, will they ever go outside these walls, Why does everything have to be exploited for men to see. Why have they neglected true bible teaching and resorted to regiritating James Dodson? Why do they feel they are "doing" something to feed the local football team with elobrate meals yet take cans of soup to the homeless shelter once a year and drop them off. Why do we give 1000's of dollars to a singer to entertain us while neglecting the poor. Why do we plan so much in order to try and entice people from other churches to come to ours when all we would have to do is take a van to the homeless shelter. Why do we send people  out of the country who can't even speak a foreign language. Why do we consider singing only 4 songs a worship to God. Why if the Holy Spirit is our only teacher do the services basically consist of us singing a few songs and then listen to a preacher spend the next hour trying to teach us something. I could go on and on but that should be enough for you to understand my point. Now for you guys who enjoy church, I'm glad for you, but take to heart what I am saying. Don't get caught up in obligated attendance. I've known people who went to church all their lives and never did anything else. That was good enough for them but not for me. If I'm gonna go to school to learn to be a fireman, I should go fight fires. I once asked a man from church whom I highly respected, why he did not attend on Wed nights. He responded, and I'll never forget it, Do you know how many hurting people that I would drive right by on the way to church? I, him not me, elected to spend that time calling older folk in the community who are lonely and neglected. And I can vouch for him that not only did he do this on Wed but other days as well. For me, I'm waiting this out, trying to work through it, trying to break free from my obligations that I have committed to. I suspect that I'm not the crowd you had in mind but maybe this has been an interesting take.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 5, 2010)

After reading the responses, I feel inclined to ask responders, why do you feel that attendance makes you more righteous than anyone else? I don't mean for it to sound as harsh as it sounds but truthfully, the responses speak for themselves. For those who attend because you enjoy going, this question is not intended for you.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 6, 2010)

1gr8bldr said:


> After reading the responses, I feel inclined to ask responders, why do you feel that attendance makes you more righteous than anyone else? I don't mean for it to sound as harsh as it sounds but truthfully, the responses speak for themselves. For those who attend because you enjoy going, this question is not intended for you.



Both your comments are important to be heard and is the kind of information church leadership need to hear.

Some people do feel more righteous just because they're at church more than someone else......
But they shouldn't count on it.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 6, 2010)

1gr8bldr said:


> After reading the responses, I feel inclined to ask responders, why do you feel that attendance makes you more righteous than anyone else? I don't mean for it to sound as harsh as it sounds but truthfully, the responses speak for themselves. For those who attend because you enjoy going, this question is not intended for you.



I didnt have time to read the other responses yet, so i dont know if they sounded like they were saying they were  rightous for church attendance. If I sounded like i was saying i was more rightous than other because I go to church alot, then i am sorry, cause I didnt mean it that way. That is why I ended my response in a way that i thought, (correct me if i am wrong,) made it clear that I did not think church going made me rightous. I said this....

But then again, is it enough that i go to church each time the lights are on, is it enough that i read my bible daily, ect ect, even with what I do, is it acceptable???
No, cause our most rightous act is as a filthy rag, God would not love me any more or any less if i only went to church 1 time a year. Cause my rightousness is not based on what I do for Jesus, my rightousness is based on what Jesus has done for me at calvary. Even in all my church going, bible reading, praying, repenting ect ect, I still have not lived each moment loving God with all my heart, I have yet to love Him, serve Him, or worship Him as He should be.So with that I can only say, nothing in my hands I bring, simply to the cross I cling.


God bless you


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 6, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> I didnt have time to read the other responses yet, so i dont know if they sounded like they were saying they were  rightous for church attendance. If I sounded like i was saying i was more rightous than other because I go to church alot, then i am sorry, cause I didnt mean it that way. That is why I ended my response in a way that i thought, (correct me if i am wrong,) made it clear that I did not think church going made me rightous. I said this....
> 
> But then again, is it enough that i go to church each time the lights are on, is it enough that i read my bible daily, ect ect, even with what I do, is it acceptable???
> No, cause our most rightous act is as a filthy rag, God would not love me any more or any less if i only went to church 1 time a year. Cause my rightousness is not based on what I do for Jesus, my rightousness is based on what Jesus has done for me at calvary. Even in all my church going, bible reading, praying, repenting ect ect, I still have not lived each moment loving God with all my heart, I have yet to love Him, serve Him, or worship Him as He should be.So with that I can only say, nothing in my hands I bring, simply to the cross I cling.
> ...


Hello Sneakee, I usually don't even notice who says what. My point was to motivate those observing my comments to focus on "being" the church and not only attending. Be blessed


----------



## Jeff57 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Why do some Christians attend church every time the doors are open?
> They never miss a Bible class.  They're always there morning, night, Wed nights, revivals, always.


Hi Ronnie, Good questions. Since you specified Christians and not church-goers I would say they are being fed and desire fellowship with their brothers and sisters.



Ronnie T said:


> Yet some Christians come to Sunday morning worship time only.  Always there for worship time, but not for anything else, ever.  Why?


 Some may only need to assemble once a week for edification.  Hebrews tells us we are to come together to provoke one another to good works.  The fellow 1gr8bldr testified of who spent his Wednesday nights doing good works is an example.



Ronnie T said:


> And some attend once or twice each month.  They are faithfully there, once or twice a month.
> What's the difference???
> They all claim to love the Lord and support the local church as much as the other.
> What's the difference?


If we're still talking about Christians and not church-goers I would say different folks have different needs and ministries.  Who's the more faithful, the man who attends every service, helps with chores on work days and cleans the church once a week at no charge or the man that attends only Sunday morning service but has a bible study at his home on Monday and helps at the local soup kitchen on Thursday's?  They are both the body of Christ, one being a hand and the other being a foot.  Both are faithful yet the one who attends every service is seen by some as being the more faithful based solely on church attendance.



Ronnie T said:


> How about you?



I have a music ministry that keeps me from my home church about 3 out of every 4 Sundays but I attend every time I can.  Why?  Because I have a deep love for my church family and miss them when I'm not there.  I also have a need and desire for corporate worship with like minded believers.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 6, 2010)

Some things must be understood about attending organized church assemblies for the purpose of worshipping God and studying/learning.

1.  There's only two who can make your time there beneficial:  You and God.    And God will do His part.  Gathering together with other Christians is as much spiritual as it is physical.  If you'll walk through the doors looking for God, you'll find Him because He'll already be with you.

2.  During the singing, make the melody in your heart.  Be serious about the words.  Forget about the piano and organ.  Make it about you and your Lord and Savior.

3.  Take your Bible with you.  It's your 'operators manual'.  It has the answers to everything.

4.  Don't expect the preacher to keep you awake.  You keep yourself awake.  It's important stuff he's talking about.  He most likely spent 12 to 15 hours planning for that 25 minute lesson.

5.  Don't just listen to the public prayers, pray them.  Allow them to become your words.  Pay attention to who's on the prayer list.  Pray for them yourself during the week.

6.  Never think that assembly time is when you worship God.  Every breathe you take should be in worship to God.

7.  Learn to love the other people there.  Don't judge everything that happens while you're there.  Don't expect them to be perfect cause you sure ain't.

8.  Be sure to thank God for giving you other Christians to help strengthen you and keep you focused.

**Anyone have anything else to add to this list.....................
..................*


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 6, 2010)

Jeff57 said:


> Hi Ronnie, Good questions. Since you specified Christians and not church-goers I would say they are being fed and desire fellowship with their brothers and sisters.
> 
> Some may only need to assemble once a week for edification.  Hebrews tells us we are to come together to provoke one another to good works.  The fellow 1gr8bldr testified of who spent his Wednesday nights doing good works is an example.
> 
> ...



Good comments Jeff.


----------



## emtguy (Oct 6, 2010)

I liked both post above but my question remains, If Jesus is inside you 100 percent why would you not want to go to church? Jesus was at the tabernacle as " his CUSTOM was"...meant he went enough for it to be a regular occurance, a custom. A all the time thing...and if he is in you then you will go b/c he wants to go, it's his custom.

Ronnie i'll leave your thread alone now, i'e enjoyed the disscusion but i'm saddened by the responces...church should never be a chore or dreaded thing.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 6, 2010)

emtguy said:


> I liked both post above but my question remains, If Jesus is inside you 100 percent why would you not want to go to church? Jesus was at the tabernacle as " his CUSTOM was"...meant he went enough for it to be a regular occurance, a custom. A all the time thing...and if he is in you then you will go b/c he wants to go, it's his custom.
> 
> *Ronnie i'll leave your thread alone now*, i'e enjoyed the disscusion but i'm saddened by the responces...church should never be a chore or dreaded thing.



My friend, this isn't m thread, it's yours.

.


----------



## emtguy (Oct 6, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> My friend, this isn't m thread, it's yours.
> 
> .



My freind, bout 100% sure you started this thread, atleast the original question on it was ask by you and your GON statistics think you started it...LOL
When i clicked on " all threads started by" under your statistics this thread was number 1.
I just hi-jacked it maybe? LOL

Maybe age is catching up with you or youre like me and start so many you cant keep up with them?HaHa...


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 6, 2010)

emtguy said:


> My freind, bout 100% sure you started this thread, atleast the original question on it was ask by you and your GON statistics think you started it...LOL
> When i clicked on " all threads started by" under your statistics this thread was number 1.
> I just hi-jacked it maybe? LOL
> 
> Maybe age is catching up with you or youre like me and start so many you cant keep up with them?HaHa...



I meant that even if I started this thread, it's as much yours as mine.
You have not hijacked it.  It's your to use and I'm glad for your comments.


----------



## jason4445 (Oct 6, 2010)

One of the Widow women I help and whom I considered one of the very few real Christians I have ever know never missed a service or Sunday School.  She told me the week just did not start right if she did not go to church.

When I was a cop in a medium sized town on Friday and Saturdays I was regualry flagged down by someone wanting to know where the Baptist Chruch was in town.  Of course like any southern town they were all over the place, but the two largest were in town and right close to each other so I had to learn about them.  The First Baptist had a strict formal service, and the other one a Tabernacle Baptist Church was more Fundamentalist with the down home preaching, people running up and shaking to be saved, lots of hollering praising all the heavenly hosts that kind of thing.  So I would tell them the differences and they could decide which one to go to and I could give them directions.

There were a lot of people traveling I-75 stopping for the night and on Sunday before they headed out again wanted to go to a church.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 7, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Some things must be understood about attending organized church assemblies for the purpose of worshipping God and studying/learning.
> 
> 1.  There's only two who can make your time there beneficial:  You and God.    And God will do His part.  Gathering together with other Christians is as much spiritual as it is physical.  If you'll walk through the doors looking for God, you'll find Him because He'll already be with you.
> 
> ...





   only thing I thought of is understand it is all about God and what you can do to glorify Him, it is not about you, or how God can bless you on that day.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Oct 7, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Some things must be understood about attending organized church assemblies for the purpose of worshipping God and studying/learning.
> 
> 1.  There's only two who can make your time there beneficial:  You and God.    And God will do His part.  Gathering together with other Christians is as much spiritual as it is physical.  If you'll walk through the doors looking for God, you'll find Him because He'll already be with you.
> 
> ...



I would only add that this isn't our service to God as mentioned it should be a time thats looked foward to.I like the way you spelled it out.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 7, 2010)

THREEJAYS said:


> I would only add that this isn't our service to God as mentioned it should be a time thats looked foward to.I like the way you spelled it out.



I am confused by that statement, are you saying service to God is not a time looked forward to?Cause I find the more I serve God, the more joy I have.


----------

